# sun sun sun sun



## speero_m (Jan 6, 2007)

SUN!!!!The outdoors nothing like it!


----------



## Mutt (Jan 6, 2007)

Sweet plant man


----------



## KID (Jan 6, 2007)

wow a lot of love and care.PEACE


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 7, 2007)

*Man she is a nice one isn't she. How long did she flower for? Great job mang.  *


----------



## speero_m (Jan 7, 2007)

i lost track at the end but i think approx for 60 to 90 days..it lasted till x-mas and i decorated it, for the family!


----------



## theyorker (Jan 10, 2007)

I love it!  A new Christmas tradition...decorating the bush!


----------

